
RunC – a lightweight universal runtime container - michaelsbradley
https://runc.io/
======
vezzy-fnord
The way systemd integration is advertised reeks of a fallacy of composition to
me. The claim being made is that because runC does not daemonize, it
integrates well with systemd. This is true, but to associate the property of
not daemonizing with systemd integration is to incorrectly ascribe something
specific from a generality. What should be said is that because runC does not
daemonize, it therefore integrates well with process supervisors, or service
managers in general. This is unless runC makes _specific_ accommodations
towards systemd, in which case these can be advertised.

~~~
ianlevesque
The reference to systemd precedes an example config file for systemd. It's
entirely reasonable.

------
sctb
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9759929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9759929)

------
ski91
Nice to see the OCP coming through!

